# Bracelet sport / cuir AW serie 7



## Ptimickey59 (29 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour a tous,

j'ai reçu ma précieuse AW7 récemment.

je constate sur des videos YT que pour le bracelet sport, il y a la partie standard (petite partie) et la Yeuse a 2 tailles, S et M.


J'ai commandé la mienne avec le bracelet cuir a maillons. Je n'ai que la petite partie et une grande dite "S/M"

Est ce que c'est normal? 

voir a 3'20 sur la video ci dessous. (2 tailles)









						J'AI ACHETÉ L' APPLE WATCH SERIES 7  - ON LA DÉBALLE ENSEMBLE  !!!
					

J'ai acheté la nouvelle Watch de Apple la Apple Watch series 7 et aujourd'hui on la déballe et on la découvre pour la premeire fois !!▼ DÉROULE LA DESCRIPTIO...




					youtu.be
				




merci de vos conseils avisés.


Bien vous.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Oui une seule taille dans le bracelet cuir à maillons 
Vous avez le choix entre la taille S/M ou M/L 
A vous de choisir selon votre poignet


----------



## Ptimickey59 (29 Décembre 2021)

bonjour Jura.

Merci.

que je suis bête, suffisait de vérifier sur l'apple store....

Bon j'avoue j'évite....c'est source de dépense cet endroit.

OK je suis rassuré je croyais que je m'étais fait carotte . Ce n'est pas moi qui ait validé la commande.

bonne journée.


----------

